
The Company That Wants to Fight Your Medical Bills - some-guy
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/09/like-taskrabbit-but-for-medical-bills/501836/#article-comments?single_page=true
======
squozzer
If you really want to go down the healthcare billing rabbit-hole, go here
[http://truecostofhealthcare.net/outpatient_charges/](http://truecostofhealthcare.net/outpatient_charges/)

